# Mutton Curry



## quidscribis (Nov 3, 2004)

Anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## Darkstream (Nov 3, 2004)

If you are from Sri Lanka, don't you have immediate acces to expert knowledge?

Or are you after something more northern, say Decani, Punjabi, Kashmiri?

Let me know and I will see what I can dig out.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is one that I use

2 pounds of meat (lamb or beef)
3 large onions caramalized (You normally cut them into thin slices and then fry them in lots of oil until they turn light brown and crisp, remove and drain on a paper towel or you can buy them readymade from an Indian store they are called fried onions and you can use a large cup of it)
1 cup of plain yogurt
1 small can of tomato sauce
1 tbsp of ginger and garlic paste
2 tsps of freshly ground cumin
2 tsps of freshly ground corrainder
2 jalapeno peppers whole
1 tsp of cayanne
1 tsp of garam masala powder (make your own using cloves, cinnamon, black pepper corns and cardamom - A lot more ingredients can be added but this will do in a pinch)
2 bay leaves
2 tbsp of oil
salt to taste
cilantro for garnish
1 Boiled egg sliced also for garnish

Blend the fried onions and yogurt together and keep it on the side.  You can add a little water to ease blending.

In a pan, add the oil and then when it's hot add the bay leaf and the ginger garlic paste. Next add the jalapenos and then the spices and reduce the heat.  Fry for a minute.  Next add the tomato sauce followed by the onion yogurt mixture.  

Now add the meat and stir to combine.  

Garnish with sliced boiled eggs and cilantro and serve with readymade naan or rotis and rice. 

Let it cook covered until the meat is tender.


----------



## quidscribis (Nov 3, 2004)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> If you are from Sri Lanka, don't you have immediate acces to expert knowledge?
> 
> Or are you after something more northern, say Decani, Punjabi, Kashmiri?
> 
> Let me know and I will see what I can dig out.



From Sri Lanka - no.  Living in Sri Lanka - yes.  And while it's true that I do in theory have experts at hand, no one I know who speaks English well enough for me to understand and who knows how to make it has a telephone (they're still not as common here) and it's likely to be Sunday before I see anyone.  Meanwhile, I have mutton in my fridge that my husband bought and I'd like to make it today.   :? 

And honestly, I've only had curried mutton once before, so I don't actually know what I'm looking for.  Spicy is always good in my house, though.  Other than that?  Dunno.

Yakuta, your recipe looks good.  There are a few things on it that can't be had here, but it's easy enough to substitute, so it'll work great.  Thanks a tonne!


----------



## ND (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello

here is one with minced meat. we call it 
"Keema Curry"


Minced meat 1/2 kg
2 onions chopped
2Tomatoes chopped
3 whole cardamoms
3-4 cloves
Ginger garlic and green chilly paste 1 tea sp
Butter 3 tb sp
fresh green peas shelled 1 cup
salt and chilli powder to taste
1/4 tea sp turmeric powder

1 tb sp garam masala ( to make some fresh - 2 tb sp each of cumin seeds, coriander seeds. 1tb sp black pepper corns, 1 tea sp each cloves and cardamom. 1 inch stick of cinnamon. roast all on a hot skillet till the aroma comes. Dry grind to a fine powder)


Melt the butter and add the dry spices. Next add the onions and asute them. 
Now add the tomatoes and ginger garlic paste and cook till done .... the oil separates on the sides 
Put in the salt and pepper and turmeric. Mix well.

Now add the minced meat with a little bit water. Cover and cook . After about 20 min add the peas. again cover and cook till the meat is done.

Garnish with garam masala and serve hot with rice or chapati

ND


----------

